# Interracial/International Couples?



## ww (Aug 24, 2008)

Since it looks like there are a good number of folks who are members of this forum and some who are international as well I am just curious if there are any other Interracial/International Married Couples in PB Land?

Not only am I am in an Interracial marriage but an International one as well. I met my wife through her sister and brother in law who were having a Bible Study at their house and I just so happened to be in attendance on a regular basis. The Bible Study was a Blessing in several ways not the least of which was introducing me to my wife. Just curious if there are others out there in PB land who are in an Interracial or International marriage?


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 24, 2008)

I am a caucasian American and my husband is a Japanese Canadian.

We met in 1996 playing an online roleplaying game (text based). So we spent hours just chatting, then progressed to phone calls, then to visits. Then finally in 1999 marriage. He moved to be with me. I wish we had met at Bible study or something nicer, but neither of us were practicing Christians in 1996. I praise God that now we are both reformed believers.


----------



## ww (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice to make your acquaintance Angela! Praise Him for bringing you both to the knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ!


----------



## JM (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm Scottish Canadian and my wife is black, Irish and native Canadian.


----------



## ww (Aug 24, 2008)

JM said:


> I'm Scottish Canadian and my wife is black, Irish and native Canadian.



Nice to make your acquaintance JM!


----------



## raekwon (Aug 24, 2008)

See my avatar.


----------



## ww (Aug 24, 2008)

raekwon said:


> See my avatar.



Hey Rae,

Never got that Job in Dublin but nice to see you again!


----------



## matt01 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am caucasian, my wife is Korean. I was born in the U.S., she was born in Korea, and raised in Canada. We have two daughters, one born in the U.S., and one in Canada, where we all live at this point.


----------



## ww (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice to make your online acquaintance Matthew! 

I guess I failed to mention that I was born in Pittsburgh, PA and raised just North of Pittsburgh and my wife was born and raised in Cagayan de Oro, Philippines. My Wife's Sister and Husband and my 2 Nieces and Nephew live in Austin, TX. At the time I met my wife they were living in Phoenix, AZ and so was I. But I did in fact meet my wife in her hometown after meeting her family in Phoenix first. They gave me the  We had corresponded via webcam, email, instant messenger, phone, and letter (lots of ways to communicate long distance these days)  for some time before I went over for several weeks to meet her and her family in person and knew in my heart upon 1st sight that she was the one for me. I asked for her hand in marriage at that time and her Father and Mother approved. We just celebrated our 3rd Wedding Anniversary a few days ago.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 24, 2008)

whitway said:


> Nice to make your online acquaintance Matthew!
> 
> I guess I failed to mention that I was born in Pittsburgh, PA and raised just North of Pittsburgh and my wife was born and raised in Cagayan de Oro, Philippines. My Wife's Sister and Husband and my 2 Nieces and Nephew live in Austin, TX. At the time I met my wife they were living in Phoenix, AZ and so was I. But I did in fact meet my wife in her hometown after meeting her family in Phoenix first. They gave me the  We had corresponded via webcam, email, instant messenger, phone, and letter (lots of ways to communicate long distance these days)  for some time before I went over for several weeks to meet her and her family in person and knew in my heart upon 1st sight that she was the one for me. I asked for her hand in marriage at that time and her Father and Mother approved. We just celebrated our 3rd Wedding Anniversary a few days ago.



Congrats! That is awesome!!


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Ivan!


----------



## bookslover (Aug 25, 2008)

whitway said:


> Since it looks like there are a good number of folks who are members of this forum and some who are international as well I am just curious if there are any other Interracial/International Married Couples in PB Land?
> 
> Not only am I am in an Interracial marriage but an International one as well. I met my wife through her sister and brother in law who were having a Bible Study at their house and I just so happened to be in attendance on a regular basis. The Bible Study was a Blessing in several ways not the least of which was introducing me to my wife. Just curious if there are others out there in PB land who are in an Interracial or International marriage?



Shouldn't we, technically, say "inter-ethnic" instead of inter-racial, since, after all, there is only one human race? Just wondering.


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

bookslover said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > Since it looks like there are a good number of folks who are members of this forum and some who are international as well I am just curious if there are any other Interracial/International Married Couples in PB Land?
> ...



I guess that is one way to look at it Richard but I guess I just use the common terminology that is out there to describe it. Maybe I'll try your way for a while and see if it sticks.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 25, 2008)

True saying, Richard.

I'm a Jew, American-born, and my wife is Greek Cypriot, Khartoum-born. We're in Cyprus now taking care of her ill mom (Alzheimer's), and, Lord willing, will return to NY when her caregiving is finished, which may be soon.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 25, 2008)

I am from Mars and my wife is from Venus! 
We have a tough time of it. The differences are staggering.


----------



## Answerman (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm Scotch-Irish and my wife is Korean.

I’m no expert but I have dabbled in genetics and the evidence seems to suggest that the further you are genetically speaking, the less chance that you’ll have the same negative mutations. For example: we all know that intermarriage among royal bloodlines has caused problems. Ken Ham uses the example of dog breeds, mixed breeds seem to do better than breeds that have been singled out for certain characteristics and the mutations responsible for these desired characteristics can cause problems, like respiratory problems in bull dogs. His favorite example is the poodle, one of the most fragile dog breeds. Just thought I’d share my thoughts on this aspect of this subject.


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> I am from Mars and my wife is from Venus!
> We have a tough time of it. The differences are staggering.


----------



## timmopussycat (Aug 25, 2008)

whitway said:


> Since it looks like there are a good number of folks who are members of this forum and some who are international as well I am just curious if there are any other Interracial/International Married Couples in PB Land?
> 
> Not only am I am in an Interracial marriage but an International one as well. I met my wife through her sister and brother in law who were having a Bible Study at their house and I just so happened to be in attendance on a regular basis. The Bible Study was a Blessing in several ways not the least of which was introducing me to my wife. Just curious if there are others out there in PB land who are in an Interracial or International marriage?



I'm Canadian - English background and the Orchid Lady is a Singaporean of ethnic Chinese ancestry. We met getting off a bus some years after she immigrated to Canada.


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

timmopussycat said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > Since it looks like there are a good number of folks who are members of this forum and some who are international as well I am just curious if there are any other Interracial/International Married Couples in PB Land?
> ...



Nice to make your acquaintance!


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> True saying, Richard.
> 
> I'm a Jew, American-born, and my wife is Greek Cypriot, Khartoum-born. We're in Cyprus now taking care of her ill mom (Alzheimer's), and, Lord willing, will return to NY when her caregiving is finished, which may be soon.



Nice to make your acquaintance as well!


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

Answerman said:


> I'm Scotch-Irish and my wife is Korean.
> 
> I’m no expert but I have dabbled in genetics and the evidence seems to suggest that the further you are genetically speaking, the less chance that you’ll have the same negative mutations. For example: we all know that intermarriage among royal bloodlines has caused problems. Ken Ham uses the example of dog breeds, mixed breeds seem to do better than breeds that have been singled out for certain characteristics and the mutations responsible for these desired characteristics can cause problems, like respiratory problems in bull dogs. His favorite example is the poodle, one of the most fragile dog breeds. Just thought I’d share my thoughts on this aspect of this subject.



Ok now this is some deep stuff 

Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## A5pointer (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi, I thought your wife looked like a FLIP, I married one too. Best thing I ever did. She is from Ilo Ilo. I met her here as she came here for a nursing Job. We have a beautiful asian/caucasian 17 month old Hannah. Fillipinos as a group are some of the nicest people I have ever met. Have you eaten Ballut?


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

A5pointer said:


> Hi, I thought your wife looked like a FLIP, I married one too. Best thing I ever did. She is from Ilo Ilo. I met her here as she came here for a nursing Job. We have a beautiful asian/caucasian 17 month old Hannah. Fillipinos as a group are some of the nicest people I have ever met. Have you eaten Ballut?



You know what I haven't and refuse to  How about you? When I was there my wife's family didn't really expect me to as they don't eat it much themselves however I think the next time I go back I'll take the plunge. They might get as much fun out of that as they do when I try to speak their language. You would think I was Steve Martin or something. 

As far as your evaluation! 100% spot on! My Wife and her family are 2nd to none! I'm so Blessed! 

My Brother in Law also came for Nursing 5 years ago or so. He and his wife (my wife's sister) are both American Citizens as of last month. We have 2 beautiful nieces and 1 cool little nephew.

I bet Hanna is adorable! We hope to have children in the very near future ourselves.


----------



## A5pointer (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice to meet you, no ballut for me. A little pan-sit and adobo. No on the karaoke too. That was so funny realizing they all have karaoke machines in their homes.


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

A5pointer said:


> Nice to meet you, no ballut for me. A little pan-sit and adobo. No on the karaoke too. That was so funny realizing they all have karaoke machines in their homes.



I partake of pansit, adobo, lumpia, shumai, leche flan and when visiting family on special occasions we have Lechon. 

As far as Karaoke my wife's family has one in each of their homes and enjoy it but my wife doesn't want one. I'm kinda grateful for that!


----------



## KMK (Aug 25, 2008)

Answerman said:


> I'm Scotch-Irish and my wife is Korean.
> 
> I’m no expert but I have dabbled in genetics and the evidence seems to suggest that the further you are genetically speaking, the less chance that you’ll have the same negative mutations. For example: we all know that intermarriage among royal bloodlines has caused problems. Ken Ham uses the example of dog breeds, mixed breeds seem to do better than breeds that have been singled out for certain characteristics and the mutations responsible for these desired characteristics can cause problems, like respiratory problems in bull dogs. His favorite example is the poodle, one of the most fragile dog breeds. Just thought I’d share my thoughts on this aspect of this subject.



Can you provide some citations? As a dog breeder by experience goes quite the opposite. Pure bread dogs are a great deal smarter than mutts. I highly recommend a pure breed of dog. Again, this is just my experience.

In addition, the Bible is full of examples of inter-family breeding. Does the Bible teach us that there were genetic anamolies to these?


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 25, 2008)

MY wife is from Isabela Philippines, we have been married 6 years now and have a beutifull daughter her name is Christiana. We went to the P.I. 2 years ago. Of course I like adobo, pancet, palabok, caldareta, gambing, halo-halo.. Masarap


----------



## JM (Aug 25, 2008)

All I could find about DOGS.

Wiki :


> "Haphazard" is not the same as "random" to a geneticist. The offspring of such matings are less likely to express certain genetic disorders because there is a decreased chance that both parents carry the same detrimental recessive alleles. However, some deleterious recessives are common across many seemingly unrelated breeds, and therefore merely mixing breeds is no guarantee of genetic health.
> 
> Crossbreeding to take advantage of the increased chance that a recessive detrimental allele will only be inherited from one parent, and therefore not expressed in the phenotype of the offspring, is only one strategy breeders can use to decrease the incidences of genetic faults.



Mixed-breed dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

DeoOpt said:


> MY wife is from Isabela Philippines, we have been married 6 years now and have a beutifull daughter her name is Christiana. We went to the P.I. 2 years ago. Of course I like adobo, pancet, palabok, caldareta, gambing, halo-halo.. Masarap



Nice to make your acquaintance Robert!  You are making me hungry!


----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 25, 2008)

whitway said:


> DeoOpt said:
> 
> 
> > MY wife is from Isabela Philippines, we have been married 6 years now and have a beutifull daughter her name is Christiana. We went to the P.I. 2 years ago. Of course I like adobo, pancet, palabok, caldareta, gambing, halo-halo.. Masarap
> ...


Salamat po pare.
Walang anuman..

I'll have my wife cook up some penuk bet for you guy's


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 25, 2008)

Salamat Po.... been a long time since I've heard (read) that! You guys are making me homesick, and I only spent some time there as a kid. Are any of you planning on retiring to the PI? That would be too cool. There are no nicer people on earth.


----------



## the particular baptist (Aug 25, 2008)

I am Romanian living in America since '79 and my wife is a 4th generation German-American from Pittsburgh and i think its great you all think you have wonderful wives but mine is the best in the whole world not even close


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

DeoOpt said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > DeoOpt said:
> ...



That my wife has made and eaten but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

BTW my wife tells me to tell you that her Pa is Ilokano and Ma is Visayan.


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

PactumServa72 said:


> I am Romanian living in America since '79 and my wife is a 4th generation German-American from Pittsburgh and i think its great you all think you have wonderful wives but mine is the best in the whole world not even close



Well she's from my hometown of Pittsburgh so I'm not going to try to dispute it.  Nice to make your acquaintance.


----------



## Grymir (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm from the country and my wife is from the city!


----------



## kalawine (Aug 25, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I'm from the country and my wife is from the city!



LOL  I am a Mississippian and I used to be married to a yankee!


----------



## kalawine (Aug 25, 2008)

kalawine said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from the country and my wife is from the city!
> ...



And right now I'm in the market for a Reformed Oriental woman


----------



## Ivan (Aug 25, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I'm from the country and my wife is from the city!



Same here. There is a difference. 

My wife has a Polish heritage. I have a German-Irish one. 

She comes from a family of Democrats. I come from a family of Republicians. 

She has a Catholic background (and was lead to Christ by a person from the Intervarsity Fellowship on our college campus). I'm a Baptist with family in the past that has Methodist, Lutheran, German Reformed backgrounds, probably a lot more. My family has been in this country a very long time. 

Of course, she's female and I'm male and that has made all the difference!!


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

kalawine said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > Grymir said:
> ...



That reminds me of a funny story. We were living in an apartment in Chandler, AZ and the young couple below us were not of even modest means and from out in rural AZ originally I think and were shacking up. The female asked my wife if she was "Oriental" and her reply was I'm not a rug.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 25, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from the country and my wife is from the city!
> ...



There really is a difference. My wife is from STRONG Yankee German background. I am a dyed in the wool Southron with strong Scottish roots. Some of the innate differences in how we approach life and issues have been amazing. 

When I was seeking my Grandfather's advice about proposing marriage to my wife. He asked where she was from I told him that she was born in Ohio, but had moved to Arizona at the age of ten. He looked at me and very seriously said, 'Well, at least Arizona was part of the Confederacy for a little while.'


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

Brad said:


> Salamat Po.... been a long time since I've heard (read) that! You guys are making me homesick, and I only spent some time there as a kid. Are any of you planning on retiring to the PI? That would be too cool. There are no nicer people on earth.



I've definitely given it a lot of thought Brad but not certain since I wouldn't be able to do so for quite some time.


----------



## kalawine (Aug 25, 2008)

whitway said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > kalawine said:
> ...



LOL Yep! Besides... there are only two races now, right?


----------



## kalawine (Aug 25, 2008)

whitway said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > kalawine said:
> ...



But I must say that I do have a "thing" for Mongols...


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

kalawine said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > kalawine said:
> ...



Which races are you referring to? Rich said there is only one "The Human race" I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 25, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> He looked at me and very seriously said, 'Well, at least Arizona was part of the Confederacy for a little while.'



Yup! I do have a bit of a Southern heritage. My great, great grandfather was in the Confederate Army out of Arkansas. My wife and I lived in Ft. Worth for over three years. My family said I came back with an accent!


----------



## ww (Aug 25, 2008)

kalawine said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > kalawine said:
> ...



Well may God give you the desires of your heart!


----------



## kalawine (Aug 25, 2008)

whitway said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > whitway said:
> ...




I believe that in the "flesh" we are one race. But in the spiritually we are two: saved and unsaved, Christ's and Adam's. I know there scripture to back it but I have been looking like crazy and I can't remember where it is. I haven't given up though.  Still looking...


----------



## kalawine (Aug 26, 2008)

whitway said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > whitway said:
> ...


 
One of my friends is married to a Filipino and sometimes I frequent the Chinese restaurants in town. No insult meant to blacks, whites, etc., but the "Asians, Orientals" (for lack of a better word... I'll call them whatever you and your lovely wife would prefer ) are so well mannered. They're great! I think that they are beautiful women but much of what attracts me to them is that most of them (that I have met) haven't been spoiled by Americana. And every Filipino I have met (though most are [cringe] Roman Catholic) has been VERY family "oriented" (No pun intended ).


----------



## ww (Aug 26, 2008)

kalawine said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > kalawine said:
> ...



Hehehe! You are killing me now! No that's fine as my wife and I are not PC oriented (no pun intended either). The Philippines is known as "The Pearl of the Orient". She would probably prefer "Asian" but only a preference. And once again you are "spot on" with regard to the Filipino Culture. To be frank being married to my wife is one of the greatest undeserved blessings God has given me and the second would be to be married to her family (because that is how it works). Her family is Awesome. I have the utmost respect for my sister and brother in law in Austin, Tx. Godly Christian folks who are sweet as can be and have welcomed this white dude with open arms. And my mother-in-law (they dont' use these terms she is my Ma) is coming in a few months and treats me like a son which is very special since my mother has entered her heavenly rest. I couldn't have asked to be part of a better Christian family. 

Will be praying for God to direct you to such a wife and family.


----------



## kalawine (Aug 26, 2008)

whitway said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > whitway said:
> ...



My brother and sister ... your prayers will be coveted. My wife left me about ten years ago. At the time I found myself rearing two young boys (5 and 3 - now 15 and 13) all by myself. I have a mother and a sister who have helped some but I determined from the beginning not to use them to rear my boys. Praise God, we have gotten far along and they now are able to do lots of things they couldn't when they were small. 
For years I prayed for a woman. Then, I began to believe that the Lord wanted me to pray that I would be happy on my own. Now, as I see my boys getting older and I know they will be shoving off to college in the next few years, I have begun to pray again that the Lord will put "that" woman in my life. I'm not desperate and I've been quite comfortable for several years now on my own. I've also been too busy to worry about it much. But I also see the time "a changin.'" So, yes, I covet your prayers and appreciate every one. Because we know:

(From Genesis chapter two)

The LORD God said, "It is not good for the man to be alone. I will make a helper suitable for him."


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 26, 2008)

Kevin, I'm praying that God will bring a godly woman into your life.


----------



## kalawine (Aug 26, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> Kevin, I'm praying that God will bring a godly woman into your life.



Thanks! You know, I have no scripture to back this but I always feel better when I know that a woman is praying for me in this area. I covet your prayers also my dear sweet Reformed friend! I need a Christian but I really desire that she be Reformed too. (If I might be specific )


----------



## kalawine (Aug 26, 2008)

kalawine said:


> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin, I'm praying that God will bring a godly woman into your life.
> ...



Uh, maybe that didn't come out right! LOL I DO know that you're married! LOL When I reread my own post I thought, "Woa, Kev! She might think you're getting sweet on her!"  I just meant I believe that women have these matters more at heart that men (generally speaking of course).


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 26, 2008)

kalawine said:


> I need a Christian but I really desire that she be Reformed too. (If I might be specific )



I'd want that too. I praise God that my husband went from, "I'm saved and I don't need to do anything else" to being solidly reformed not long after I did.

So a reformed woman it is.


----------



## kalawine (Aug 26, 2008)

Athaleyah said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > I need a Christian but I really desire that she be Reformed too. (If I might be specific )
> ...



Once again, I do covet your prayers. It means a lot to me


----------



## Answerman (Aug 26, 2008)

KMK said:


> Answerman said:
> 
> 
> > I'm Scotch-Irish and my wife is Korean.
> ...


I didn't intend to throw this thread off topic, maybe we can start another thread if this expands. My comments would mostly apply to breeds that kept getting singled out and interbred for certain characteristics that may look cute but are a result of negative mutations like pugs, bulldogs and poodles. Other breeds are selected for other characteristics that are not the result of negative mutations and may very well be better in some ways to your ordinary mutt so I would not necessarily disagree with your experience. My guess would be that when breeding, it would probably be best to pick two dogs of that breed that are not as closely related for the best results.

The Biblical case for this way of thinking is the fall. Ever since the fall, the creation is under a curse that effects all aspects of creation including genetics. In general, when breeding flocks of animals, you're probably safe just to let nature run it's course and you're more than likely to not breed the animals that have some sort of defect.


----------



## kalawine (Aug 26, 2008)

Answerman said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Answerman said:
> ...



I would like to see you start that thread. I own a Care-Tzu Care-Tzu, Care-Tzus, Cairn Shih-Tzu Hybrid.

Chewie... http://www.thruhiseyes.com/100_0480_00.jpeg


----------



## AVT (Aug 26, 2008)

Answerman said:


> I'm Scotch-Irish and my wife is Korean.
> 
> I’m no expert but I have dabbled in genetics and the evidence seems to suggest that the further you are genetically speaking, the less chance that you’ll have the same negative mutations. For example: we all know that intermarriage among royal bloodlines has caused problems. Ken Ham uses the example of dog breeds, mixed breeds seem to do better than breeds that have been singled out for certain characteristics and the mutations responsible for these desired characteristics can cause problems, like respiratory problems in bull dogs. His favorite example is the poodle, one of the most fragile dog breeds. Just thought I’d share my thoughts on this aspect of this subject.



Sounds like it is based on statistics but I thought we all came from Noah!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Aug 26, 2008)

kalawine said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > Athaleyah said:
> ...


hahaha hehehe!
I'll be praying for you, too, Kevin.


----------



## kalawine (Aug 26, 2008)

rescuedbyLove said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> > kalawine said:
> ...




Thanks so much! I believe that women remember to pray and they also know the desire to have that one person that God wants them to be with! (More so than most men)


----------



## BJClark (Aug 27, 2008)

whitway;



> Since it looks like there are a good number of folks who are members of this forum and some who are international as well I am just curious if there are any other Interracial/International Married Couples in PB Land?



I'm not, but two of my brothers have married internationally, my older brother married a Cuban/Spanish lady (they are now divorced) and my other brother married a young lady from Germany.

What's interesting, as I watch my son watch girls, he tends to notice those of Asian descent most. One of his friends is from the P.I., he loves to go over and eat dinner at their home. His mother makes something with seaweed that he comes home and raves about.


----------



## AVT (Aug 27, 2008)

kalawine said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > kalawine said:
> ...



Kalawine,

You have been faithful in rearing your boys and the Lord has kept you by His grace from marrying a non-christian ,pagan woman after your divorce. I pray the Lord will reward you greatly for your faithfulness.


I am sure you must have gone through a lot of hurts, pain and rejection when you went through your divorce. However, it is also good to be alone and be free from the demands of a wife . A woman can be demanding. Just ask my husband. It is also a blessing to be alone. Enjoy it!

I am a Filipino-American (American citizen by choice) and I can tell you ,I like the family orientedness of the Filipinos but Filipinos can give you a lot of headaches too. I know how to navigate the culture and master relationships with Grandma, grandpa's, brothers, sisters, nephews, nieces, first cousins, 2nd cousins, 3rd cousins, all the in-laws and out-laws. Whooo, they can all come together and eat lechon (One whole roasted pig).It is fun but not all the time. Quarrel can occur after 3 days of being together. However there is really an element in the culture that favors family life . An old Filipino proverb says "Kahit mahirap lang tayo basta kasama tayong lahat" pierces the soul. Translated "Even though we are very poor as long as we are together that's what matters." 

I am glad I also married an American (Caucasian). I don't have a lot of headaches because anyone outside the nuclear family has no right to dictate how you live and run your own marriage. My husband says "non-of your business". It gives me a quiet life and no intrigues at all. I get the biblical side from both cultures and I just mix them like Coffee and Cream but I tell you, that all the more we need God's grace and lots of understanding in an intercultural marriage. We have to handle so many different perspectives and norms in our married life.
What holds our marriage is our being Christians.

You can marry anyone and from any race. It is not a guarantee that marriage will work because of the effects of the Fall. God gave us a single command to marry in the Lord only.

I immigrated to the U.S 23 years ago, I was single for 38 years and was asked to date by many men so many times but I kept and memorized God's command to marry a Christian and not only that, I prayed for a mature Christian husband.

I am now married to Scott, a Reformed Presbyterian and a lawyer. I became Reformed due to lengthy discussions about Arminianism and Reformed Theology while traveling thousnads of miles in the car with him. It takes a long process to understand Reformed Theology because it takes very deep study of the Word.

It is rare or the minority of the minorities (Reformed Theology) in the U.S. and so in the Philippines. The Philippines is impacted by Evangelicals but Arminian in its base but there are many wonderful Christians in the country. All forms of Protestantism in the Philippines were brought by the coming of Americans after the 2nd World War. 

Filipinos are the most westernized of all Asians, so we know how to yell both in English and Tagalog, watch out!. Spanish can also be included because the Philippines was under Spain for 333 years.
Americans defeated trhe Spanish Armada and the Japanese there. That's why Filipinos spent "300 years in the Convent and 50 years of Hollywood". Americans find it easier to adjust to the country and it's people because English is spoken. Filipinos are generally Trilingual.

Marriage whatever your culture is requires a lot of God's grace and it can be difficult because a rotten person is always before another rotten person. Selfishness is always before us---it requires a lot of forgiveness and thinking about the other person.

What makes our marriage work is learning how to say "Honey I'm wrong " when the argument is fierce between us.

I pray the Lord will give you peace and give you a Christian spouse, beutiful in His sight.

Gen 34;14 "

And they said unto them, We cannot do this thing to give our sister to one that is uncircumcised."

Deut 7;3-4 Neither shall thou make marriages with them; my daughter thou shalt not give unto his son nor his daughter shalt thou take unto thy son. For they will turn away thy son from following me, that they may serve other gods.; so will the anger of the Lord be kindled against you, and destroy thee suddenly."


----------



## jakomus (Aug 27, 2008)

I aws born in NYC from Colombian parentes,from Spanish ,Portuguese Jewish and native Indian ancestry my wife has Spanish and Arabic,we had similar backgrounds even though she was raised in Venezuela but I think it is beautiful the mingling of different groups in the world that shows that love can cross those barriers.


----------



## ww (Aug 27, 2008)

> Quarrel can occur after 3 days of being together. However there is really an element in the culture that favors family life



But that is the one thing I respect about my Filipino family, no PC, tell it like it is and let the chips fall where they may. My family postures, tip toes around subjects so as to not to offend and harbors hurt for years. My wife's family if they've got an issue with one another you are going to hear about it quick and straight up. That may be just my wife's family but I think it is indicative of the Filipino culture.

In any event your post was very encouraging and informative as to what the focus should be in finding that one God has chosen regardless of background, ethnicity, etc. 

Blessings!


----------



## kalawine (Aug 28, 2008)

AVT said:


> Kalawine,
> 
> You have been faithful in rearing your boys and the Lord has kept you by His grace from marrying a non-christian ,pagan woman after your divorce. I pray the Lord will reward you greatly for your faithfulness.
> 
> ...



I do have two sides to me. I actually do desire the company of a woman but I'm not lonely in the least. And as you advised, I am enjoying the blessing of being alone. As a matter of fact, for those who have said that they will pray for me, you may want to be very specific. That is, I have been single for so many years that not just anyone will work with me. Women (at least some of them) can be demanding (your words ) and at this point in my life I don't "do" demanding very well.  I believe it would be a real challenge for me to be involved with someone. One thing is for certain... they had better be ready to follow and not lead.


----------



## AVT (Aug 30, 2008)

kalawine said:


> AVT said:
> 
> 
> > Kalawine,
> ...



Kalawine ,

You are right,it is not good for a man to be dominated by a woman. It is unnatural.

I still have input and my husband allows me to have a lot of input in our married life, I believe it is supposed to be like this but I try to let my husband have the last word after weighing things. It is not good for a man to be "under the skirt", a Filipino proverb which means , "the man is being bossed around by his wife". It is not the natural order of things. My husband makes mistakes but I don't embarrass him in public, we can debate at home ---but when he is discussing issues with others and presenting his opinions, even if I don't agree, I just keep quiet.(We just discuss later).

Life is easier with a husband because I was single too long (married at 38) but my husband braves a lot of difficult things that I can't do being a woman.

Marriage helps us to be crucified with Christ as we continue to die in our selfishness everyday.

May you'll meet a Proverbs 31 wife,

AVT

God Bless,


----------

